# Inability to wean from respirator



## Jarts (Dec 21, 2009)

Pt underwent a paraesophageal hernia repair and then ultimately was not able to wean from the respirator so the physician did a tracheostomy. I am not sure what icd-9 would be appropriate for the tracheostomy. 

Help?
Julie


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 21, 2009)

What about 518.5 - Pulmonary insufficiency following trauma and surgery


----------



## jthweatt (Dec 21, 2009)

V46.11 - Dependence on respirator?

Jerri, CPC


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 21, 2009)

V46.11 is a secondary diagnosis only

Was the patiet on the respirator prior to the paraesophageal hernia repair?


----------



## jthweatt (Dec 21, 2009)

You are correct, sir.  Sorry.

Jerri, CPC


----------



## Jarts (Jan 7, 2010)

No, not on respirator prior to procedure.


----------

